# من فضلكم صلوا معى



## meraa (12 يونيو 2008)

نفسى بجد تصلوا لاجلى لانى عندى ضغوط كثيرة وعندى مشكلة اتمنى ان ربنا يقفلها لانى مش قادرة اتحمل اكثر من كده لان المشكله هتقلب كل حاجة فى حياتى وهتحطم كل شىء جوايا انا واخواتى انا عارفة ان ربنا اكيد سامعنى واكيد فى وقته يسرع به من فضلكم صلوا لاجلى


----------



## vetaa (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

بجد الجميل ايمانك بان ربنا سامعك
وخصوصا ده بيبقى قليل فى وقت الضيق
وعلشان انتى واثقة فيه كده
مش هيتخلى ابدا ابدا عنك

ده بينقذ اللى مش بيترجوه
ما بالك بقى باللى واثقه فيه
باذن ربنا مشكلتك هتتحل
وتبقى باحسن حااااال

وقريب هتطمنيا عليكى وعلى اخواتك
بشفاعه العدرا ام النور وجميع القديسين والملايكه
تكون معاكم وتحافظ عليكم
​


----------



## meraa (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

بجد الجميل ايمانك بان ربنا سامعك
وخصوصا ده بيبقى قليل فى وقت الضيق
وعلشان انتى واثقة فيه كده
مش هيتخلى ابدا ابدا عنك

ده بينقذ اللى مش بيترجوه
ما بالك بقى باللى واثقه فيه
باذن ربنا مشكلتك هتتحل
وتبقى باحسن حااااال

وقريب هتطمنيا عليكى وعلى اخواتك
بشفاعه العدرا ام النور وجميع القديسين والملايكه
تكون معاكم وتحافظ عليكم
 ميرسىىىىىىىى كثير 
                                 لتشجعيك veta
​


----------



## makram555 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

بدلا من ان تقولى عندى مشكلة كبيرة يارب قولى ايتها المشكلة انا عندى رب قدير كبير عجيب قادر ان يحل كل مشكلة 
الرب يعينك  ويقويك وهو اكبر من اى مشكل آمنى فقط


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

_ربنا معاكى يا ميرا

ويحافظ عليكى
وينصرك انتى واهل بيتك

ثقى ان الرب سامع ويستجيب

ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى_​


----------



## عاطف منير (18 يونيو 2008)

صدقيني الرب هيعطيكي كل متتمنيه بس اصبري وثقي ان يد الرب قويه يقول الرب ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

ربنا معاكى اختى الغالية ويعطيكى القوة لكى تمرى من هذة المحنة
ربنا يقويكى


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (18 يونيو 2008)

الله يقويكي اخت ميرا شكرا عالمرور


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

*ربنا معاكى

واكيد هو سامع وشايف

وانشاء اللة مشكلتك تتحل قريب ونطمن عليكى

بشفاعة العدرا وكل القديسين​*


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (21 يونيو 2008)

بشفاعة ولدة الاله يارب استجب يارب لابنتك ميرا
انت يارب الهنا القدوس وطبيبنا وصديقنا في وقت الضيق ساعد ميرا وعائلتها حتى يكونوا بخير 
امين
الرب معك


----------



## meraa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

بجد باشكركم لاجل صلاتكم ليه لانى فعلا شايفه ايد الله بتعمل فى حياتى وبتغير كل الظروف اللى حوليه 
​


----------



## christ & christ (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: من فضلكم صلوا معى*

:big32::big32: اوعى الشيطان يضحك عليكى ديه بس مجرد تجربة بسيطة بيختبر فيها الاب بنته
امال ايوب يعمل ايه اللى راحت منه كل حاجة

ولو انتى عندك مشكلة جامده صلى وصومى
:10_9_209[1]:  وبكده تقدرى محاربة الشيطان

:94:"ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير" 

يا رب احفظ ابنتك(meraa)من تجربة العدو قف معها فى محنتها ولا تترك ابليس يسيطر عليها امين:94:


:big37::big37::big37:


----------

